# Rear lights



## howellsroad (Nov 15, 2008)

:? 
I'm having trouble sourcing replacement rear lights for my Lunar Telstar. They are round Hella units. Any suggestions?
Tim


----------



## ubuntu1 (Jan 14, 2008)

*rear light*

Can you post a picture, I carry a lot of Hella rear light units.


----------



## howellsroad (Nov 15, 2008)

Will do as soon as this B rain stops!
Tim


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

In Google I entered 'rear vehicle lights' and went to 'Images' where hundreds of lights are available. More again on Ebay

Alan


----------



## howellsroad (Nov 15, 2008)

Actually 1000's Alan. That's just the trouble. Looks like fine later so will remove offending light and check ref numbers and post photo. Doing little else over next few days, now that "Strictly" has finished.
Thanks all.

Tim


----------



## howellsroad (Nov 15, 2008)

This is what I need. Any joy folks?


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good evening Howellsroad,

You need to be Googling for Hella 55mm led, and you'll find everything you need.

I'll post a screenshot of part of the catalogue later to.show part numbers.

Regards
Chris


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Please see attachment below to show the Hella part numbers. I am not quite certain of the difference between the two 2's however.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## howellsroad (Nov 15, 2008)

Many thanks Chris. Looks like it will be the No 2 in the parts listed though none of the numbers match those on the unit I have in my hand. Best Price? supplier?
Tim


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

What numbers do you have in your hand then?

joe


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Tail/clearance light is for boats


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

http://www.caravan-components.co.uk...oducts/EL256H&ViewAction=ViewProductViaPortal


----------



## howellsroad (Nov 15, 2008)

:?

Thanks Joe

A varietyof numbers on the back of this unit (off a 2006 van):

156 259
hous (presumably housing) >PK<
lens>PMMA<

On the clear cover (is this the lens?) 021197 -01

Regardless of numbers I suspect the 98mm unit is suitable. Any further thoughts before I bight lead?

Tim


----------



## howellsroad (Nov 15, 2008)

Not in appropriate given the weather Techno.

Tim


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good morning Tim, 

98mm is the external measurement, 55mm for the internal measurement, so it ties up with what I indicated it was previously. and I think Andy has come up with the goods, I don't know why the part numbers don't tie up with what I posted earlier, perhaps there are some other models, however the last three digits relate to packaging as far as I remember, bulk, boxed, single etc.

Only Hella can decipher the numbers of the individual components into a complete part number as these numbers will relate to component parts of the complete unit, but this may not always work as some parts such as headlamps can use the same lens cover but different bulbs. Hella part numbers are always in the format shown in the previous attached image. 

Caravan Components are a supplier to the UK motorhome manufacturers of many components, so I would say its very likely this is the correct part. Even if there is an issue you are covered by DSR so all you are likely to lose is the cost of return carriage.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## howellsroad (Nov 15, 2008)

Many thanks Chris. That will be my new year's present to our "Stan" (the van). Need a couple of bulb holders as well but will get those no doubt from the same source. (Corroding contacts on one of the rear indicator lights).

Happy Christmas to all our readers.

Tim


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Was my help in this thread no good then?


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Tim, don't be surprised if you can only get the bulb holders as part of the complete lamp.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## howellsroad (Nov 15, 2008)

Of course Techno; your suggestion was spot on. We all seem to have arrived happily at the same destination.

Thanks and Merry Christmas

Tim


----------

